# Enduro Bike Tests



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

From mtb-freeride.tv. Cool vids, not a ton of explanation as to why they scored them the way they did but very well done videos nonetheless.

My personal favorite (i.e. my bike): 





Folge 95 - Enduro Bike Test - GT Sanction 1.0 from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.






Folge 96 - Enduro Bike Test - Lapierre Spicy 516 from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.






Enduro Bike Test - Specialized Enduro Comp from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing! I'd also like to know exactly how they rated each bike. Would be nice to have some sort of voice over going along with the vids. Still, rad nonetheless.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks. There are three more to come that I'll post when they are up so we have them in one place. The Scott Genius LT20, Rocky Mountain Slayer and and the Trek Slash 9. I have to say, I was a bit surprised the Spesh Enduro scored so low. I know it's a European production and they might have a slight bias toward the Lapierre. I do like the fact that it looks like they rode each bike on the same trail(s) so they could have a controlled testing ground to compare all the bikes traits on the same sections.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree. I have/ride a Spesh Enduro and absolutely LOVE it. Of all the many bikes that I've ridden, the Enduro has been my fav. It does give up a bit on the climbs, but being enduro, we're not too concerned with the speed of the climbs now are we?-just have to make sure we get to the top to go back down again!  Anyhow, the reviews are pretty good and it's great to see that more specific enduro bikes are gaining some ground in the market.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Latest vid is up. Scott Genius LT 20





MTB-Freeride TV Scott Genius LT Story from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Pike14 said:


> I agree. I have/ride a Spesh Enduro and absolutely LOVE it. Of all the many bikes that I've ridden, the Enduro has been my fav. It does give up a bit on the climbs, but being enduro, we're not too concerned with the speed of the climbs now are we?-just have to make sure we get to the top to go back down again!  Anyhow, the reviews are pretty good and it's great to see that more specific enduro bikes are gaining some ground in the market.


Yeah, everyone I know that has a Spesh Enduro loves theirs. My GT Sanction is the same, a bit of a pig on the climbs but the geo and handling make up for that on the downs.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Best score, better than Lapierre






Enduro Bike Test - Trek Slash 9 from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Surfas said:


> Best score, better than Lapierre


Thanks for staying on top of it Serfas! Yeah, the Slash is a sick bike for sure.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Pike14 said:


> It does give up a bit on the climbs, but being enduro, we're not too concerned with the speed of the climbs now are we?-just have to make sure we get to the top to go back down again!


But you still have to be aware of the time limits on the untimed sections and some events they are quite tight, while you might not have to worry about times some can really make a toll on you physically.

Never rode the Spesh but while i loved the Sanction on the downhill, i could see the problem in the uphill and more pedal sections. Can't understand the high grades on the LaPierre, didn't really liked it when i rode it ( it was a rental but still ) :skep:


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Enduro Bike Test - Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.

Super surprised at how low the Slayer scored...


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Latest test: Ghost Cagua Lector





Enduro Bike Test - Ghost Cagua Lector from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.


----------



## dfilp (Jul 3, 2011)

One spicy for me, please!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Any 2-9 action?


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd like to see 'em ride an Ibis Mojo!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hopefully they keep up with this and add more bikes. Definitely a few that are missing. Glad to see the Slash made it on, I've been eyeing that for a few weeks now.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Found the reviews and tests translated to English. Hope this helps shed some light.

GT Sanction 7.8 Overall
Enduro Test: GT Sanction 1.0 - Photo - Video | Red Bull Bike

Lapierre Spicy 516 8.4 Overall
Enduro Test: Lapierre Spicy 516 - Photo - Video | Red Bull Bike

Specialized Enduro Comp 7.7 Overall
Enduro Test: Specialized Enduro Comp - Photo - Video | Red Bull Bike

Scott Genius LT20 8.0 Overall
Enduro Test: Scott Genius LT 20 - Photo - Video | Red Bull Bike

Trek Slash 9.0 9.1 Overall
Enduro Test: Trek Slash 9.0 - Photo - Video | Red Bull Bike

Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 7.6 Overall
Looks like the review links to the Ghost for this one. Not sure where it is. If anyone finds the specific review for the Slayer please post here.

Ghost Cagua Lector 8.6 Overall
Enduro Test: Ghost Cagua Lector - Photo - Video | Red Bull Bike


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Man, I wish they had the Pivot FIrebird.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Or a couple of the new 29er AM bikes like the covert.


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

I would like to see one on the stumpy carbon evo 26. Torn between that and the mojo hd.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I ridden both and Mojo HD hands down, plus its not the Big S so it will hold its value longer then the stumpy.


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

Really, so far ive only heard good things about the evo. What did you not like about it?


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mojo HD is awesome. Basically the reason Im looking at a Firebird is that's essentially a cheaper Mojo, since both use DW link, and it's setup more to my liking: more travel, 2x10 with bashguard, etc.

I really enjoyed demoing the Mojo, and it's a great up and down bike. I just wanted something a bit more towards DH style, and found the Firebird pedals as well as I would want.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

jredling said:


> Really, so far ive only heard good things about the evo. What did you not like about it?


Agree with this, everyone I've heard loves them. I haven't ridden one. I own an HD and love it.

HD is approved by Ibis for 650b. Enduro has ISCG. FWIW.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

StuLax18 said:


> Man, I wish they had the Pivot FIrebird.


Here is one review from Bikeradar: Pivot Firebird custom

Couple other recent enduro bike reviews from bike radar:

Transition Covert v2

Kona Process DL

Cube Stereo Super HPC160 SL

Last Bikes Herb 160

Commencal Meta SX

Norco Sight 2


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

StuLax18 said:


> Mojo HD is awesome. Basically the reason Im looking at a Firebird is that's essentially a cheaper Mojo, since both use DW link, and it's setup more to my liking: more travel, 2x10 with bashguard, etc.
> 
> I really enjoyed demoing the Mojo, and it's a great up and down bike. I just wanted something a bit more towards DH style, and found the Firebird pedals as well as I would want.


I'm interested in the Firebird as my next frame. I would probably add an adjustable headset to get a 66 degree instead of 67. It looks like such a sturdy and plush bike. I hear it isn't terribly snappy or reactive to input popping off jumps and the like. What's your experience?


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Whip Chop! said:


> I'm interested in the Firebird as my next frame. I would probably add an adjustable headset to get a 66 degree instead of 67. It looks like such a sturdy and plush bike. I hear it isn't terribly snappy or reactive to input popping off jumps and the like. What's your experience?


I'm not the best person to review bikes just because I haven't ridden enough to now how different styles ride. With that said, I could feel the difference in weight between the FB and DH bikes, in that it seemed to be easier to move around while going down over stuff, as opposed to plowing through stuff. One of the trails is called River Tr, because it rides right next to the river. It's basically flat but you can get moving at a decent speet. There are a few spots along the trail where there are slight water bar type jumps across the trail. It's basically flat so I was really pre-loading up for them and trying to pop off them. I know there was one it felt like I jumped way higher than I expected and was presently surprised. This area isn't much of a jumping type spot so there's not to much to say on that end.

I am tempted to add an angled headset also and take off a degree, but to be honest I went down one steep drop at a lower speed and never felt close to going OTB. It was one of those situations where your kinda like "crap crap crap crap.......ok that went alright"

Hopefully that helps. I personally couldn't find anything I didn't like about the bike so I'll probably be ordering one in a week. I would say definitely try to demo one, as that's really the only way. Basically I just wanted something I could ride down, but pedals better than my Glory, and this fits the bill for me, as well as some of the specs I wanted.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

jredling said:


> Really, so far ive only heard good things about the evo. What did you not like about it?


First I will not lie I am not a fan of FSR, the square edge bumps cause you to get hung up while climbing and can feel the pedal feedback really bad on the way down. So DW link wins off the bat. Also in the reviews you are reading are you reading them form XC guys that went AM/Enduro or DH guys that went enduro? There is a very big difference in the reviews you get. 
Coming off a enduro I test the SJ EVO and found it felt to "trail bikeish" Took a XC/Trail bike platform and slackend the headangle and sold it. I never felt when I demoed that bike that I could charge into things like with my enduro or sanction or the covert I tested. Felt like I was always wanting more confidence if things not nasty and steep that I was riding a lighter mini downhill bike. Which is super important, in the enduro world to me you are charging lines you have not seen before or maybe once or twice on a preride at almost if not DH bike speeds, you need to know if you pick a bad line or a drop was bigger then you thought or to flat that the bike will take it and ask for more. I never got that feeling with the SJ EVO just felt more like a XC racers "AM bike" not a real enduro style sled more of a Slack trail bike a "inbetweener" as my friends say, more on the xc side of enduro then the DH side. That said I am no pro by any means and to each their own, its all about riding bikes we line :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Whip Chop! said:


> ...I hear it isn't terribly snappy or reactive to input popping off jumps and the like. What's your experience?


Farthest thing from the truth that I've read in a long time:nono: It's a really snapping and playful bike, and the DW platform makes it a quick accelerator out of the corners when you step on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Farthest thing from the truth that I've read in a long time:nono: It's a really snapping and playful bike, and the DW platform makes it a quick accelerator out of the corners when you step on it:thumbsup:


Ok, that's good to know. I got that feedback from someone who demoed one. One thing I like about my GT Sanction is that the i-Drive is snappy when you push it.


----------

